
IPFS plan to archive the CERN LHC dataset - woodandsteel
https://github.com/ipfs/archives/issues/15
======
woodandsteel
To be sure, JBenet is clear they are not yet quite ready to do the whole
thing.

~~~
mmjaa
It certainly is interesting to be following them through the process though ..
and I hope they certainly do get this data put on IPFS somehow. Seriously
interesting problem though - how to get this amount of data proven on IPFS. It
almost seems like something that would _definitely_ push IPFS into the
forefront of mainstream storage technologies, if they can successfully solve
the CERN problem.

